

Front-End CSS Frameworks - afshinmeh
http://usablica.github.com/front-end-frameworks/compare.html

======
niggler
What does "Free" mean in the context of licenses? Looking at a few of those it
appears that some don't actually specify, which is dangerous:

"Because I did not explicitly indicate a license, I declared an implicit
copyright without explaining how others could use my code. Since the code is
unlicensed, I could theoretically assert copyright at any time and demand that
people stop using my code."

[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/04/pick-a-license-
any-...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/04/pick-a-license-any-
license.html)

~~~
pdubs
There's a couple flavors of Creative Commons licenses too, which work well for
artwork and media, but are _terrible_ for source code.

------
happypeter
After 6 month joy and pain, I finally give up using Bootstrap.

It's very obvious that smart people are using BS to build cool site like
khanacademy, it's well designed, and it's one of the best CSS framework you
can find. But...

But for a CSS beginner like me, it's a bit too magical, I wasted a lot of time
debugging, I wished I could conquer the complexity, so I tried for 6 months,
and now I give up with regret.

Bootstrap(or maybe I should say CSS frameworks) is slowing down my development
for the past 6 month or so, if you are a front-end newbie, be warned!

~~~
batgaijin
I think I am going through the same troubles as you.

What' the alternative? Foundation?

I am going to learn bootsrap because at this point it is the coin of the realm
- inspiring other frameworks pros/cons and the # of addons and modifications
is just growing too rapidly to ignore.

~~~
gavinballard
As above in my reply to the parent, if you've got a few minutes available to
discuss the troubles you had, I'd love to hear from you.

------
lhm
there's also Susy, which builds on sass and compass:
<http://susy.oddbird.net/>

~~~
cseelus
In contrast to Bootstrap and many other CSS frameworks we tested, Susy really
enables you to write semantic, non-bloated HTML which can be strictly
independent of the CSS you throw at it.

~~~
nathos
THIS. I think Bootstrap is great for prototyping & back-end admin UIs that a
developer might slap together without a designer, but the sheer number of
sites that take user-facing sites to production w/ Bootstrap is disconcerting.

------
rsilk
Great list. I really appreciate the graphic used to distinguish platform
support (responsive vs not). Much easier on the eyes than a written list of
supported screen sizes for each framework.

Would it also be useful to list the underlying language used for each
framework (plain CSS, LESS, Stylus, etc) in case you plan on customizing?

------
dleskov
Preprocessor information is absolutely necessary.

High-level, vague descriptions are not.

Instead, I'd have some indicators of maturity, complexity and such - year
introduced, version number, lines of code, documentation quality (okay, the
last one is subjective.)

Actively developed/maintained or not?

Author name?

------
Narretz
Cool. The grid could give a little more information, though, like last
version, if widgets are included and other stuff I can't think of. You could
also make the column headers sortable; useful if the list gets longer.

~~~
afshinmeh
Yup, good idea.

------
petewailes
I'm throwing in:

Frameless - <http://framelessgrid.com/> and

OpenDAWS - <http://wail.es/opendaws/> (disclosure - mine)

Different way of thinking about grids

------
rjd
Awesome thanks for this. Only thing I could recommend would be an extra column
for any processor :)

~~~
afshinmeh
You're welcome buddy. A new column for what?

~~~
joshuacc
I believe he means preprocessors like Sass, Less, or Stylus.

------
carlsednaoui
I would definitely add <http://roots.cx/> to the list.

~~~
jenius
Whoo! Agreed. A little less 'vanilla css-y' than the other ones here, but
there are a bunch of people using it regularly at this point : )

------
mhr_online
Nice Work Man ;) it's better when using current version + languages &
technologies behind them (with icon i mean) By the way: (Damet Garm :D)

~~~
afshinmeh
Mokhlesim :D Yup, good idea. Let's make it better together! Fork it:
<https://github.com/usablica/front-end-frameworks>

------
aydoubleyou
<http://cssgrid.net/> is a pretty good responsive framework as well.

~~~
afshinmeh
Sure you can add it to the list by forking the repository in Github.

------
leeoniya
may want to add <http://groundwork.sidereel.com/>

~~~
joeblau
I was just going to mention this. I know it got released a few days ago on HN.

------
ads1018
<http://gumbyframework.com/>

~~~
afshinmeh
Good news, could you create a pull request on Github?

------
tommccabe
Should add more context. What makes each one the best?

~~~
afshinmeh
It's so hard to tell which one is the best, we provide information and
comparison table about frameworks and users can choose the best one.

------
Idered
no inuit.css, no upvote :)

~~~
afshinmeh
Sorry, what you mean by inuit.css?

~~~
smarx
I assume <http://inuitcss.com/>. At least that's the first hit when I search
for "inuit.css."

------
chenster
So which one do you use?

------
jsnk
I wish I could see the description of each frameworks without the hoverover.
That's rather unnecessary.

~~~
J-H
I know. It's incredibly annoying when people "design" without regard for the
UX.

